# Lake Bodensee to Lake Maggiore



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Its raining here at Freidrichshafen on Lake Bodensee and the forecast is not showing any improvement so thought we might go to Lake Maggiore. The forecast looks a lot better there (unless anyone can tell me different?)
We want to get there quickly so will do tunnels but can anyone give me a route please for Bodensee to Maggiore.
Thanks


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Just to say that the road from Locarno to Verbania is beautiful but not suitable for anything larger than a mid-szed family car! Just did it with a 25ft + 10ft trailer. Whew!
Patrick


----------

